# Where to buy urea?



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Where are you guys buying urea? Only place around me that sells it is site one and they want $70/50 lbs which seems high to me.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> Where are you guys buying urea? Only place around me that sells it is site one and they want $70/50 lbs which seems high to me.


I think that $70 is for their Stabilized Nitrogen which is more expensive since it has the stabilizer in it. You can usually call around to seed/landscape supply stores or any farm supply store should carry it too.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm paying $40-50 for unstabilized 220SGN this year from a turf supply, which is right about where the price should be with the recent supply issues, etc.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-Urea-Fertilizer-UGF-40/316885117

$34 40 lbs


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Rowdy said:


> Where are you guys buying urea? Only place around me that sells it is site one and they want $70/50 lbs which seems high to me.


I was buying the soluble Lesco NOS (stabilized Urea) for $30 just last year, and it's at $55 now. And I think it bumped up $5-10 just since this Russia/Ukraine war started.
That Home Depot option is not a bad price but not sure how soluble it is. I think @Mightyquinn had a bit of an issue melting the DAP from this brand (??). I would go ahead and try it though, considering how easy Depot is on returns/exchanges. 
Btw, this product here caught my eye. I'm curious to try it. A soluble Urea & Ammonium Sulfate mix for $23/bag!?! If you're interested I can order a bag for you. LMK.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think the Urea from Home Depot should dissolve just fine, I just had issues with the DAP. The Lesco at Lowes is not water soluble as it has a poly coating on it too.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I just got 50lbs from Ewing for ~$38 last week. Seems like that's about as good as it gets right now. Sadly, they still dont carry AMS at the store near me.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys. I picked this up at a local feed and seed for $25. Hope it works ok.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Are you spreading or spraying with that?


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Spraying


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

34-0-0 looks like a 50/50 mix of urea/AMS.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

It's 24% urea, 10% AMS


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Rowdy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I picked this up at a local feed and seed for $25. Hope it works ok.


That's a good find. Especially the direction fert prices have been and will be going


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> 34-0-0 looks like a 50/50 mix of urea/AMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urea product is 46% urea nitrogen.
AMS product is 21% ammonium nitrogen.
A 50/50 mix of urea product and Ammonium Sulfate; equals 23% urea nitrogen and 10.5% ammonium nitrogen. Which is pretty close to the bag rate of 24% urea nitrogen and 10% ammonium nitrogen. I don't know if it's a mixed fertilizer blend or a homogenous blend. You could likely tell the difference in the prill between the two products.




Note: AMS can also have pure white crystalline rice-like appearance.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh I see what you're saying. Sorry if I came off rude. Would watering this in right after application be a good idea with the AMS in there?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Normally when a fertilizer is labeled 34-0-0, most in the Ag industry would think that the product would be in the form of amonnium nitarte (AN). 
Mixing (rolling) AMS and Urea and packaging it as 34-0-0 is somewhat deceiving. Thus my comment on the 50:50 ratio.


To answer your question regarding spraying a 50:50 mix urea/AMS. I have NOT personally used this ratio of the two products on a foliar spray. In general, most would spray .25#N/M then let it stay on the leaves for 4 hours or overnight, then water it in. For specific fertilizers, .5lb of urea or 1lb of AMS per 1ksqft is what most would spray.

I always recommend start with a lower N and a higher carrier (water) volume, then adjust from there.

PS: I'm not trying to be a smart a$$ by my explanation about fertilizers, I was just trying to show my point of view.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

No worries man, I appreciate the explanation. My plan was to put down .25#/k and see how the yard likes it


----------

